# Ladezeiten bei BF3 trotz SSD zu lang



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

habe bf3 sowie origin auf der ssd installiert und bin trotzdem immer als einer der letzten im spiel, obwohl die ssd doch ladezeiten verringern sollte.
gibt es irgendwelche dinge, die ich nicht beachtet haben könnte oder profitiert die beta einfach nicht von der ssd?

mfg


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Welche SSD und welche Komponenten hast Du denn? Wenn Du einen C2D oder so hast, hilft auch die schnellste SSD nichts.


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

ssd is die vertex 3, prozessor isn i7 950, graka gtx 580 und mb rampage 3 gene


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, genau.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Windows vista 64bit laut deinem Profil ist win 32bit drauf.... vll bringts was, Vll PC zu gemüllt virus?


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

ka wieso das dasteht, aber hab win 7 64 bit oben und auch erst gestern auf ssd installiert


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest mal nen AS SSD Benchmark laufen lassen, und hier posten.


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

An welchem SATA-Port hängt die SSD? Sind die Chipsatztreiber und SATA3-Hostcontroller Treiber aktuell?


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

gestern erst auf 6 gbit sata angeschlossen und ka ob die treiber aktuell sin^^


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Das würde ich als erstes mal nachschauen. Hier gibt es den Treiber: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS Rampage III GENE


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

so, gerade chipset treiber und sata treiber installiert, soll ich jetzt nochmal nen benchmark durchführen?


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, denn die Lesewerte sind richtig mies.


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo knapp 100 mb mehr seq


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht doch schon viel besser aus 

Du könntest noch vergleichen, ob die Lesegeschwindigkeit höher ist, wenn Du die SSD am (Chipsatz-)SATA2 Port anschließt. Denn wenn der SATA3 Controller schlecht angebunden ist, könnte der SATA2 Port trotzdem schneller sein.


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

erstmal danke für die hilfe 
aber sind das jetzt normale werte oder immer noch etwas schlechter als sie sein sollten?


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Dafür, dass die SSD an einem SATA3-Hostcontroller hängt, also nicht im Chipsatz integriertem SATA3, ist der Wert schon ok. 

Du kannst ja mal berichten, ob BF3 jetzt zufriedenstellend läuft. Dann sind die Benchmarkwerte ja


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

gerade umgesteckt, war wohl ne schlechte idee, konnte den pc nicht mehr einschalten


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht musst Du die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS richtig einstellen?


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

habs wieder auf status quo geändert und jetzt läufts auch wieder, aber bei den ladezeiten hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Läuft denn das Spiel ansonsten flüssig? Bis auf die Ladezeiten? So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. 

BIOS aktuell? Grafiktreiber aktuell?


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

jo spiel läuft flüssig auf ultra, da gibts nichts, aber erwarte mir halt von der ssd mehr bezüglich der ladezeiten
bios ist glaub ich nicht aktuell, da hab ich mich nie getraut, es zu flashen, grafiktreiber is der betatreiber für bf3
hab, bevor ich win7 auf die ssd gespielt hab, übers vorherige os ein firmware update durchgeführt, aber dann festgestellt, dass
ich noch die version 2,11 oben hab, obwohl schon 2,13 raus war
kann es vllt auch daran liegen, dass ich die einstellungen usw in den eigenen dateien auf der hdd hab?


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst ja mal die restlichen Daten mit auf die SSD schieben. Mit der Firmware der Vertex3 kenne ich mich nicht aus, weil ich die Crucial m4 habe.


----------



## deadrisingoe (7. Oktober 2011)

naja ich wart einfach ma aufs vollspiel, vllt hats einfach was mit der beta bei mir, ka, aber nochmal danke für die hilfe


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Bitte schön


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Ohje da ratet ihr drei Seiten herum, dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach!

Problem 1) SSD hängt am falschen Port (gut das habt ihr erkannt) ==> Sollte natürlich am, im Chipsatz integrierten angeschlossen werden. In deinem Fall leider nur ein SATA 3Gb/s, aber immer noch schneller als der externe SATA 6Gb/s von Marvell!

Problem 2) AHCI ist nicht aktiviert! ==> Wie aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich!



> *Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*​Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> *"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System \CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci"*
> 
> Anschließend kannst du den PC Neustarten, im BIOS den AHCI Modus aktivieren und danach Windows wieder ganz normal starten.


Problem 3) Intel RST nicht installiert! ==> Gibt es hier!

Problem 4) Firmware nicht aktuell! ==> Gibt es hier! (Bitte Anleitung beachten! ==> Gibt es hier!)

So damit sollte dein SSD mit bestmöglicher Performance laufen 

PS: Manchmal frage ich mich echt warum es hier die beiden Stickys gibt


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

Oh man, da stand ich gestern echt auf dem Schlauch, sorry. 

Aber ich befürchte, dass die Maßnahmen auch nicht viel bringen werden. Ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Im Benchmark wahrscheinlich nicht. Wird dann wohl auf 500-550P kommen. Im Alltagsgebrauch schon, allein, weil der Bootvorgang ne ganze Ecke schneller ist, wenn man nicht vom Marvell-Controller booten muss


----------



## deadrisingoe (8. Oktober 2011)

Zu 1., irgendwie versteh ich gerade nicht ganz, wo ich die SSD anschließen soll, am normalen SATA, am 6Gb SATA oder an dem im Chipsatz integrierten, wo der auch sein mag?
2. AHCI hab ich bereits aktiviert, als ich Win7 noch nicht auf der SSD installiert hatte, also kurz nachdem ich sie angeschlossen hatte, wie es eben in SSD-Einbau-Anleitung beschrieben ist.
3. Habe ich gerade installiert, hat aber irgendwie keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Leistung, war wahrscheinlich vorher schon installiert, denn er hat eine vorherige Version deinstalliert.
4. Firmware-Update habe ich über die alte Win7-Installation bereits durchgeführt, wurde aber nicht auf 2.13, sondern auf 2.11 upgedatet und jetzt unterstütz das Tool die Erneuerung der Firmware nicht mehr, da die SSD als Systemplatte genutzt wird.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

1) Der "normale" ist der im Chipsatz integrierte. Ist mit SATA2_0 oder ähnlich am Mainboard gekennzeichnet.
2) Okay, nur bei deinem ersten Sreenshot, war es halt nicht aktiviert. Evtl, da du es am Marvell angeschlossen hattest und der noch auf IDE stand.
3) Gut konnte ich so nicht erkennen, da wie gesagt der erste Screeny auf IDE schliesen lies.
4) Dann lass es so. Die zwei Versionen Unterschied werden wohl kaum was ausmachen. Erst wenn du BSODs bekommen solltest, solltest du das Update machen. Früher ging der FW Update auch unter Windows als Startpartition. Evtl. mal im IDE-Modus versuchen? Hat bei mir oft den Unterschied gemacht. Anschließend natürlich wieder auf AHCI umstellen.


----------



## deadrisingoe (8. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt gerade das Handbuch zum Mainboard in der Hand, da sind SATA_6G_1-2 und SATA1-6 eingezeichnet, meine beiden Festplatten sind je an einem der zwei SATA_6G angeschlossen, soll das so bleiben oder soll ich es irgendwie anders probieren?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

SATA_6G_1-2 hört sich für mich nach dem "pösen" Marvell Controller an. SATA1 wäre dann der richtige Port.


----------



## deadrisingoe (8. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann steck ich den mal um, aber irgendwie entzieht sich das meiner Logik, sollte nicht der 6G der schnellere sein, oder liegt das Problem hierbei wo anders?
SATA1 u. 2 sind belegt, ist es egal ob ich SATA1 oder einen der anderen 5 nehme?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich weiß, dass klingt erst mal komisch, da man denkt der fortgeschrittenere Controller sollte schneller sein. Ist er ja auch. Aber eben nur bei sequentiellen Lese- und Schreibvorgängen. Die viel wichtigen 4k-Werte die im Windowsbetrieb ständig gebraucht werden, sind aber wegen der langsameren Anbindung des externen Controllers, niedriger. Zudem verlängert sich der Bootvorgang unnötig (bei mir über 10 Sekunden mehr), wenn ich vom Marvell Controller booten muss.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich dürfte es net an der SSD liegen, beim Laden von Spielen kommts eher auf die 4k Werte an und bei denen is es weitgehend egal an welchem Port die SSD jetz hängt. Wie schnell is deine Internetleitung bzw. welchen Ping hast du? Wenn es deswegen ewig zum Synchronisieren und Mapdaten laden braucht hilft dir die schnellste SSD nix^^


----------



## deadrisingoe (8. Oktober 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich die SSD am SATA3-Port angeschlossen und gleich erstmal einen AS SSD Benchmark durchgeführt und diese Werte erhalten:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu meiner Internetverbindung erstmal ein Bild eines Speedtests: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Von Seiten der SSD ist nun alles i.O.  Zum Spiel selbst kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich es nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## deadrisingoe (8. Oktober 2011)

Aber es hat sich doch vom zweiten auf den dritten Screenshot nur das Schreiben ein bisschen verbessert und das Lesen sich verschlechtert, ist das so gewollt?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Naja der 4k-Write hat um 33% zugelegt. Das alleine wäre es mir schon wert. Zudem wie gesagt, der schnelle Start.


----------



## deadrisingoe (8. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann lass ich es erstmal so, danke für die Hilfe!
Aber kommt es letztendlich mehr auf die Gesamtpunkte an als die einzelnen Ergebnisse?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Gesamtpunktzahl ist nur eine statistische Gewichtung der Einzelergebnisse. Die Gewichtung hat der Author des Programms vorgenommen, um die wichtigeren Ergebnisse (4k und 4k-64) stärker gegenüber den unwichtigeren sequentiellen Werten in die Bewerung einfliesen zu lassen.

Im Grunde kann man also schon sagen besserer Gesamtscore = besseres Ergebnis. Vor allen wenn du das SSD als Systemplatte verwendest. Hast du jedoch ein anderes Anwendungsgebiet (z.B. in einem Server), sind dir evtl. die sequentiellen Raten wichtiger als die 4k-Werte.


----------



## deadrisingoe (8. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke für die Info, benutze die SSD primär als Systemplatte und für ein paar Spiele, also werden die 4K-Werte wohl wichtiger sein, falls ich es richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

So sieht es aus


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

Merkst Du denn jetzt eine Verbesserung beim Spielen?


----------



## deadrisingoe (8. Oktober 2011)

Naja das Spielen ansich war ja kein Problem, nur die Ladezeit vorm Spieleintritt, aber wie ich vorhin im TS gehört hab, solls am Internet liegen und nicht an der SSD.


----------



## Crymes (8. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ist einfach: Dein System dreht Däumchen, die Ladezeiten kommen von der Synchronisation der (bis zu 64) PCs untereinander mit dem Server, da hilft dir dein PC nichts, da muss er warten.


----------

